# 1st Annual SF Cannabis Cup...how about?



## herbose (Feb 20, 2010)

Live coverage by the RIU News Team.
Streaming video, interviews, seminar coverage, etc......
Could be a lot of fun, maybe even informative.


----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2010)

Make that the 1st annual High Times San Francisco Medical Cannabis Cup. June 19-20.


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to be a judge at the cow palace In sf April 17-18 it's an international cannabis expo conisuars cup. I get to pick the best in the world what are you talking about. I have my golden ticket do you?


----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2010)

justsmoking said:


> I'm going to be a judge at the cow palace In sf April 17-18 it's an international cannabis expo conisuars cup. I get to pick the best in the world what are you talking about. I have my golden ticket do you?


I saw your thread, sounds amazing. Def worth the money. First I heard about the expo. I'll check it out. If I go I'll wear a tag "HELLO MY NAME IS herbose" . Keep an eye out. You in the North Bay by any chance?
I wonder if cameras are allowed?


----------

